
If 1∘4=51∘4=5 and 2∘5=122∘5=12 and 3∘6=213∘6=21 then what is 8∘118∘11?- Quora - Learn2win
https://www.quora.com/If-1-circ4-5-and-2-circ5-12-and-3-circ6-21-then-what-is-8-circ11-Fun%E2%80%A6/answer/Jim-Patition?share=1
======
adrianmoses
1 + 1 * 4 = 5

2 + 2 * 5 = 12

3 + 3 * 6 = 21

8 + 8 * 11 = 96

x o y -> x + x * y

